# What was your first bow?



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine was a 15 pound red fiberglass recurve from the blue chip stamp store back in 1963.


----------



## witelyter (May 7, 2020)

Does a red bear (fiberglass) count? After that was a Martin Cougar II. I shot that bow from age 12 until I went to college at 17. It got lost in one of many moves. Was initially set at 50% let off. At 15 I was shooting fairly well at 58# and 30% let off with fingers. That was in the late 70's to mid 80's.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

witelyter said:


> Does a red bear (fiberglass) count? After that was a Martin Cougar II. I shot that bow from age 12 until I went to college at 17. It got lost in one of many moves. Was initially set at 50% let off. At 15 I was shooting fairly well at 58# and 30% let off with fingers. That was in the late 70's to mid 80's.


I had a Cougar II as well, nice bow and it shot well. I shot NFAA bowhunter division as well as hunting with it. No sight and fingers with autumn orange Easton 2213 xx75 arrow shafts. Went to a Jennings arrow star and then a T-star after that . Switched to Hoyt Spectra 5000 then to a Hoyt Aspen in 1999 , I still shoot it today non sighted with fingers when I shoot a compound. Most of my shooting now is with recurves, both sighted Olympic style and non sighted traditional style.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

I don’t remember, but it would have been 1982 or 83. I think it was a Ben Pearson but can’t remember which model. My second bow was a Browning Explorer and had a whopping 35% let off! Around that same time Dad bought a Martin Lynx - that was one sweet looking bow back then!

Bows have come a long way since I started shooting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

It was a Bear Compound bow, back in the late 80's. It was a nice smooth shooting bow. My friend "forced" me to sell it to him after I allow him to shoot it.


----------



## Ashleigh (Jul 9, 2020)

cheap Bear youth compound! Then a PSE youth that I can still use and will give to my kid.


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Alpine Archery Micro!


----------



## 948827 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hoyt GMX riser with ZR330 limbs back in 2008. I have no idea what I used to shoot when I was younger.


----------



## Gareth01 (Aug 1, 2020)

Samick Sage recurve with 35lbs limbs


----------



## krgannon (Aug 8, 2020)

Parker Challenger


----------



## Thance94 (Sep 11, 2020)

Pse spyder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thance94 (Sep 11, 2020)

Spyder*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gllewis1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mathews Menace


----------



## arrowsconpollo (Nov 9, 2020)

Galaxy Crescent.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Micro Midas 3. 30#
First recurve was a Samick Mizar 24#


----------



## aubridziewit (Nov 30, 2020)

I got mine only two months ago actually, I bought a Bear Cruzer G2.


----------



## Jodester (Feb 29, 2020)

Diamond/bowtech razor edge 
Now Eva Shockey that is awesome


----------



## Aubrey_K (Feb 6, 2021)

Cheap Bowtech youth compound.


----------



## kno kwe (Feb 17, 2014)

Hoyt Vixen


----------



## Rsallee77 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hoyt Pro Vantage Legacy (1993)


----------



## dtoutdoors (Feb 14, 2021)

husband: Xi Legacy Miles Keller Edition
wife: Bowtech Heartbreaker 
daughter: Hoyt Ignite


----------



## kno kwe (Feb 17, 2014)

Hoyt Vixen - favorite bow. It is now my outdoor bow


----------



## jwillms (Mar 31, 2018)

PSE Stinger X Stiletto which is now for sale.


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bear Kodak Special compound back in 1980. First archery kill with it. Small 8 point in Jackson, Ohio. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Fullofbull (Jan 18, 2019)

PSE stinger, great little starter bows.


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Oops. This is the ladies forum.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 14, 2020)

Compound: Elite Ember
Recurve: Bear...forget the model.


----------



## Anisha (Jun 11, 2021)

I had a Cougar II as well, nice bow and it shot well


----------



## mbartholomaus (Jul 7, 2019)

Diamond edge


----------



## Courtney L (Sep 7, 2021)

Bowtech carbon rose.


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

50 years ago a Colt Grand Campion recurve at 42 pounds with a 72 inch length. I used this bow to win my first National Championships, way before releases were thought of.


----------



## KayPo (Jul 14, 2021)

Matthews V3 31


----------



## dusterdemon (Jan 5, 2015)

Bear Whitetail Hunter


----------



## Dana.W (Jul 4, 2021)

Diamond infinite edge


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

My first was a yellow fiberglass recurve, first deer hunting bow was a 40# Wood Person recurve. Bows/Archery has come a long way.
Ches.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Micro Midas as a beginner bow.
First recurve Samick Mizar


----------



## Kelil (9 mo ago)

I just bought my first bow.. elite ember. Figured I’d stick with something super adjustable to learn on!


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Hoyt/Easton Pro Hunter
(1985)












_


----------



## JDoolin (Jan 9, 2022)

Mine was a 2005 Hoyt Sapphire compound finger bow. I still have it too.


----------



## JDoolin (Jan 9, 2022)

Mine was a Red Hoyt Sapphire. I still have it but have not shot it in a long time.


----------



## Jenleah (8 mo ago)

I have an Elite Spirit. First and only bow (so far)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenleah (8 mo ago)

Jenleah said:


> I have an Elite Spirit. First and only bow (so far)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/


----------



## Colene071707 (May 13, 2015)

Bowtech Carbon Rose 🌹


----------



## LauraGrant (6 mo ago)

What a beauty, Jenleah.
My first bow was made from a stick and some kind of rope that my grandfather made for me


----------



## cbd111 (Aug 30, 2021)

diamond edge


----------



## Anderson1394 (5 mo ago)

Pse fire flight 2


----------



## BFG (6 mo ago)

Original Hoyt compound bow in 1988. Can’t remember the name. Just bought a carbon Defiant 35 years after I grew out of my last bow…


----------



## kth007 (Jul 8, 2021)

Pse nova


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Bear blacktail


----------



## haeleemodisett19 (8 mo ago)

From first to last
Browning explorer 2
Hoyt turbo hawk 
Obsession hashtag 
Obsession fx30(current) love it the most!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdLouie (5 mo ago)

Browning Micro Midas 3 from around 2002 to 2003.


----------



## Don’t-Worry-Bow-Happy (4 mo ago)

Bear of some sort 30 years ago or so. Still have it somewhere. Recent bows are Matthew’s V3X, and PSE Levitate.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Stemmler 45# recurve


----------



## Kozn (3 mo ago)

Martin tiger M1


----------

